# Ladder Storage



## Taxboy

Looking for some suggestions on how to store a ladder in the garage please. The problem I have is the wall where it needs to go has the brick reinforcing column half way along its length so I can't use the standard ladder hooks at each end as they won't be long enough to extend past this brick upright and hold the ladder.

Any suggestions please 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Can you not use hooks into the roof trusses' if you have them.

That's where I've hung mine from.


----------



## Taxboy

nbray67 said:


> Can you not use hooks into the roof trusses' if you have them.
> 
> That's where I've hung mine from.


I'll have a look - the timbers are all cross braced at a variety of angles so I'm presuming will hold the weight ?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Taxboy said:


> I'll have a look - the timbers are all cross braced at a variety of angles so I'm presuming will hold the weight ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Are they just aluminium ladders? If so, definitely.

I'll take a pic of the hooks/ladders I have mounted buddy.


----------



## nbray67

I have 2 hooks into the trusses' holding my ali ladders with no issues, the X3 gets parked in this side of the garage also with no height issues.


----------



## Taxboy

Thanks for that. Here's mine the joists are 40mm wide. I'm assuming that's a standard size.









Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

They’ll be fine for the aluminium ladders like Neil has his hung...


----------



## Taxboy

Andyblue said:


> They'll be fine for the aluminium ladders like Neil has his hung...


Thanks for that. Mines a triple aluminium so I'm guessing use 3 hooks to be on the safe side. I can't measure it currently because it's out on loan. 

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

Just as an aside, why not mark the centre of your ladders with a felt tip pen so that when you come to lift them off the hooks you know where to put your hands to keep them level. I can't believe it took me so long to figure this out!


----------



## packard

If your ocd like me and worry, you could always add two wrap straps around the joist and ladder, over kill but piece of mind


----------



## baxlin

They look like two very nice garages, from what I can see. I’d be tempted to at least part board the joists - mines a slightly sloping flat roof, so I can’t do mine, but there are dozens of bits and bobs hanging from or fixed to the joists.

A piece of thick ply or mdf screwed to the underside of a joist makes two shelves, one either side, for instance........


----------



## ianrobbo1

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for that. Mines a triple aluminium so I'm guessing use 3 hooks to be on the safe side. I can't measure it currently because it's out on loan.
> 
> I hope you don't do what I do, keep forgetting who I lent stuff to, :wall::wall: I write everything down now, and now get my stuff back, it amazes me how often those that "borrow" stuff forgets they have it.


----------



## camerashy

I separate the two ladder section and store them on the floor under the 2 cars.


----------



## Taxboy

I've gone for the simple option. I had a length of rope knocking about so two loops over the rafters and jobs a goodun

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Taxboy said:


> I've gone for the simple option. I had a length of rope knocking about so two loops over the rafters and jobs a goodun
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


This is what I did in last garage. Simple and effective. Loop of rope at each end then I used a bungee cord in middle to pull ladder flat up against the rafters.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I've used a ladder over the rafters before, and hung stuff off of it or placed stuff on top, this worked out well until I needed the ladders!!


----------

